# New member



## ironmaster2009 (Jan 2, 2011)

Just wanted to say hello.  I am recovering From GBS  Guillian Barre Syndrome at age 52 and open to any suggestions to build back my leg strength other that the tried and true ways we all know.  I am under the supervision of a Neurologist(sp) but open to other ideas.  Look forward to hearing from those that wish to comment.

Regards,


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*ironmaster2009* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## bknoxx (Jan 2, 2011)

welcome


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 2, 2011)

welcome to ironmagforums......did you get gbs from the swine flu vaccination?


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 2, 2011)

ironmaster2009 said:


> Just wanted to say hello.  I am recovering From GBS  Guillian Barre Syndrome at age 52 and open to any suggestions to build back my leg strength other that the tried and true ways we all know.  I am under the supervision of a Neurologist(sp) but open to other ideas.  Look forward to hearing from those that wish to comment.
> 
> Regards,


  Welcome bro, wtf is GBS ?  Fyi i am 46, and also recovering from drugs and alcohol addiction and under the supervision of Cellerdoor the Capt and Twist t and sometimes some strange dude named irish...  lets see if we can straighten you out !


----------



## DEE151 (Jan 2, 2011)

welcome to IRONMAG IRONMASTER


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------

